# Would you still recomend a move to Cyprus



## evesy (Jul 27, 2013)

I know its another question around the same topic probably asked a thousand times.... but....Moving to Cyprus has always been an ambition of mine. Its a big commitment I know and would like some honest feedback as to whether people who have taken the plunge already would do it all over again. My situation....... Just about finished my 30 years in the Army and Police so will be finishing with a pension at the ripe old age of 49. Just going through a divorce with 2 daughters of 17 and 19 but I shouldnt be hit with too much of a financial penalty. Shouldnt need to work but a part time job of some description would be nice at some point for some pocket money. I can read, write and speak Greek. By no means fluent but can hold a conversation. It was a lot better when I used it but the old addige if you dont use it you lose it reads true. My parents lived out there for a number of years but my dad came back a couple ago when my mum died. My brother lives out there and loves it but I would like ...lets say some independent views. I was born in Akrotiri and have spent a good amount of time there on holiday and whilst in the Army. It would be stupid of me to think it is all sweetness and roses and im sure there are some down sides but are they cancelled out by the benefits. Thanks for taking time to read this and I look forward to any replies.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In my humble opinion if you do not need to work Cyprus is still a great place to live. Many of the scare stories about the financial crisis such as empty supermarket shelves, no fuel at the petrol stations etc, were simply that, scare stories with no basis of truth whatsoever.
As you already have family contacts here and you know the island it will be much easier for you than it is for many who arrive on these shores knowing absolutely no one.

Go for it.

Incidentally the hospital at Akrotiri where you were born, (as was my son) is now closed down


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

If you have the opportunity to have an "extended holiday" without burning any bridges then I agree with Veronica.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

A word of caution-it would be naive to assume a few months after the Troika departed that this is as bad as it is going to get! Not trying to be negative, but there are still hundreds if not thousands of civil servants to be made redundant to meet the Troika demands and while this may not affect people with private means ie retirees on pensions, I expect more businesses still to close. The job market will get worse as a result.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

bencooper said:


> A word of caution-it would be naive to assume a few months after the Troika departed that this is as bad as it is going to get! Not trying to be negative, but there are still hundreds if not thousands of civil servants to be made redundant to meet the Troika demands and while this may not affect people with private means ie retirees on pensions, I expect more businesses still to close. The job market will get worse as a result.


This article from Cyprus mail also predict the same, this time in the property market. We have not seen the bottom yet.

We have to wait and see

Our View: Law of supply and demand will take care of property prices much better than politicians | Cyprus Mail

Anders


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

I advise anyone to rent first and try for 6 months which is what we did in 2008 a time when things started to go wrong.
Although it cost us we're glad we did it that way, it was a time when many ex-pats were starting to feel the pinch and get desperate to earn some money.
Ex pat window cleaners for example, one asked our recently widowed friend for 40 euros to clean the windows of a 2 bed bungalow, he dropped it to 20 which by UK standards is still too expensive. We pay £5.50 in the UK the equivalent to 6.38 Euros for our 3 bed semi including porch and conservatory.
I pay £7 =8.12 Euros for a haircut in the UK it was 20 euros by an ex pat in 2008.
So as you can see it's not all Rosy yet we'll be over again in a few weeks having already visited in April this year.


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> This article from Cyprus mail also predict the same, this time in the property market. We have not seen the bottom yet.
> 
> We have to wait and see
> 
> ...


Prices are falling but let us remember they reached ridiculous fantasy prices during the crazy period.
At one time we could sell in the UK and have a nice chunk left over after buying a detached bungalow/house in Paphos.
At this moment in time we would need to put savings cash towards buying in Cyprus after selling up in the UK in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

5Stingray5 said:


> Prices are falling but let us remember they reached ridiculous fantasy prices during the crazy period.
> At one time we could sell in the UK and have a nice chunk left over after buying a detached bungalow/house in Paphos.
> At this moment in time we would need to put savings cash towards buying in Cyprus after selling up in the UK in.


I believe that as the article say the prices will fall when the banks have to start selling of their stock of property. It will perhaps not be as bad as in Spain, I don't think it has been so many foreclosures here as in Spain but the banks have a lot of property they want to get rid of in a market where there is already thousands of properties for sale. And they will ofc sell them for a low price to get their hands on the cash

Btw I pay 12 € for haircut at an expat hairdresser including wash and beard trim. Litle cheaper than in Germany

Anders


----------



## evesy (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi thanks for the replies. It's going to be another year or so at the least but its something I need to plan for hence the early question. Luckily I would have somewhere to stay initially and renting to start with was my preferred option also. It's quite exciting but still quite nerve wracking as its a big decision. Would you all donut again knowing what you know now. Cheers everyone.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd love to donut but I'm on a diet !!!

Pete


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Btw I pay 12 € for haircut at an expat hairdresser including wash and beard trim. Litle cheaper than in Germany
> Anders


That's as it should be, the rip off so called happy times are starting to give way to a reality, same with house prices, although Buy Sell still send me emails of fantasyland prices.


----------

